# Need Driver & Van: Madrid to Lisbon



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Although I do not have dates yet, my wife and I will be flying into Madrid. I want to hire a driver and a van to take us on a one-way trip to Lisbon. Anyone know someone who would be interested?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm making assumptions here but as you're flying into Madrid, I'd guess you won't have massive amounts of baggage etc so have you considered taking the train down?......... it'd be a helluva lot cheaper.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I did the journey by train a few years ago and it was very comfortable. I took the overnight sleeper and had a good breakfast onboard.


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the thoughts, but I've looked into that and I don't think it's practical. Firstly, this trip is to be our moving to Lisbon trip. Because of that, we're bringing 6 suitcases, 2 carry-ons, and 2 dogs in crates.


----------

